# Where are you watching the Superbowl?



## Steph (May 23, 2006)

*Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*

WE'LL BE OPEN SUPER BOWL SUNDAY!

*The Famous Smoke Shop* retail store will be open from 5:30 until the big game is over this coming Sunday. We will have subs, wings and snacks available on Sunday. Enjoy cigars and the Super bowl in our cigar-friendly environment with the game in Hi Definition on our 42 inch plasma television.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*

I will be at home watching it on my 60" HDTV with some friends and family.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*

be over by my uncles watching it and playing some poker


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

If I watch it, it will be at home on my 50 inch mini tvo


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*



Skinsfan said:


> I will be at home watching it on my 60" HDTV with some friends and family.


*I have a 6" B&W tv in my garage is that counted 
But I'll be smoking some some aged cubans!*


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*



pinoyman said:


> *I have a 6" B&W tv in my garage is that counted
> But I'll be smoking some some aged cubans!*


I rather be in a garage with a 6" B&W smoking Cubans then in a house with a 50" not smoking.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*



BigVito said:


> I rather be in a garage with a 6" B&W smoking Cubans then in a house with a 50" not smoking.


*Did I say 6 not 60" and smoking *
Just kidding Amigo, I guess if it's only 60* outside by sunday
I can put a tv outside the patio and smoke while watching.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I FINALLY upgraded to HD today...I've had the 52'' capable of receiving HD, but had never subscribed...I was such a fool! That's where I'll be...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*



pinoyman said:


> *Did I say 6 not 60" and smoking *
> Just kidding Amigo, I guess if it's only 60* outside by sunday
> I can put a tv outside the patio and smoke while watching.


:tg lol


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

right about here.










the evil boxes are gone, now in the hands of loving gorillas, but it's about as "50 yard line" as I can get.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*



Steph said:


> WE'LL BE OPEN SUPER BOWL SUNDAY!
> 
> *The Famous Smoke Shop* retail store will be open from 5:30 until the big game is over this coming Sunday. We will have subs, wings and snacks available on Sunday. Enjoy cigars and the Super bowl in our cigar-friendly environment with the game in Hi Definition on our 42 inch plasma television.


I will be at your house....please make sure the bar is fully stocked. 

Going to a co-worker's house where I have watched most of the last 10 years of Super Bowls. I will smoke before I get there in case it is too cold to smoke in his garage, and have a nice victory cigar when I get home.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*



icehog3 said:


> I will be at your house....please make sure the bar is fully stocked.
> 
> Going to a co-worker's house where I have watched most of the last 10 years of Super Bowls. I will smoke before I get there in case it is too cold to smoke in his garage, and have a nice victory cigar when I get home.


victory cigar? I thought u were a bears fan??


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*



King James said:


> victory cigar? I thought u were a bears fan??


Doh'


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*



King James said:


> victory cigar? I thought u were a bears fan??


I would be having a better day as a Colts fan than as a Packers fan!! :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*



icehog3 said:


> I would be having a better day as a Colts fan than as a Packers fan!! :r


you shut your mouth when your talking to me!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*



King James said:


> you shut your mouth when your talking to me!


You scare me so, Jimmy.......that's just mean.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*

I'm ganna come at you like a spider monkey


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*



King James said:


> I'm ganna come at you like a spider monkey


OK, testosterone boy....I'll save my aggression for the ice rather than a computer muscle contest with a youngun...still luv ya anyway.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*

hahaha...hopefully see you next weekend..... /threadjack over


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*



King James said:


> you shut your mouth when your talking to me!


 explain this


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*



BigVito said:


> explain this


its from wedding crashers...in the first 5 mins of the movie.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Where are you watching the Super Bowl?*



King James said:


> its from wedding crashers...in the first 5 mins of the movie.


gotta watch he movie again.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Watching the Superbowl at Dad and Moms. I will be sitting in front of the new TV he just bought yelling and screming and eating real good.


----------

